# Sports Pony Stud Book - Best temperament?



## Eceni (6 June 2018)

Hi people... 

I now its late in the season, but I have the opportunity to put a really gorgeous Welsh Sec B (very full up 13.2, old fashioned type with good bone, throws charming foals) in foal.  I want to breed something for me - small adult, heading towards last horse/pony -   Im looking at the SPSS but want something that throws good temperament. Which is to say something that likes people, happy to be around, fun... and while temperament comes a lot through the early nurture of the mare (and maybe epitomes?  Discuss?) Id like a stud horse that at least isnt known to throw things that hate people.  

Anyone got any thoughts? 

Many thanks

E


----------



## SueBrowne (11 June 2018)

Have a look at Glencarrig Dolphin. He has an amazing temperament and is being ridden by an 11 year old girl in British Eventing events. He was 2nd in the BE90 Open at Speetley yesterday and has had a fantastic season so far. He has a website and Facebook page with lots of videos.  www.glencarrigdolphin.co.uk


----------

